# Just bought a 240sx but has one little problem



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I just bought a 240sx earlier today and when I got home, the Check Engine light came on. So I turned it off and turned it on again and my Idle started from 1000RPM then jumped down to below 500RPM (almost stalling) then jumped to 500RPM (normal idle). Is there something wrong with my O2 Sensor? I can't get it smogged unless I fix this problem. I really need your help people!!!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

why the fuck u posted it twice man


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OMFG......stupid ass ppl double thread posting!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Instead of being so damn aggressive why don't u delete 1 of the post and try to help the kid, U pricks make forums suk and the both of u should be banned. If you can't be normal try doing something else with ur spare time like lay under your cars.

As for you jay, change the O2 sensor, then change wires plgs dist cap rotor, see what happens Air filter and fuel. If you get no change go get it hooked on a machine and get the timing adjusted.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i would try cleaning the air idle control valve, pcv i would replace also a fuel fiter might help.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the idle is actually supposed to be at like 750 not 500, so you also might wanna set the little idle screw thing if you get a chance


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

stock idle is 700... just change your air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs and wires, o2 sensor and adjust your timing to 20btdc (if needed) and your car should run pretty nice... just make sure when you do the o2 sensor you let the car be very cool cause that bitch gets hot.


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Right on guys!!! 240sx is a real nice car compared to cars I had in the past (90 300zx, 91 camaro, and 90 integra). Saves good gas. I'm gonna try to fix all these damn problems so I can get it smogged. By the way, where is the 02 Sensor, fuel filter and idle control located?


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh yeah, how do I do an ECU check? I did it on my 300zx before (turn ignition on, turn the screw clockwise, 10 sec. later turn it counter clockwise or something like that). I need codes also.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

o2 sensor is on the header... look at the heat sheild and you'll see the sensor sticking out of it. it should have a green wire on it its fairly easy to splice but its a bitch to get out.

fuel pump, just look at your fuel line on the left side of the engine right next to the strut tower and you'll see a cylinder with one hose in, one hose out, its really easy to replace but be sure the engine is cool because there will be fuel exposed.


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

I did an ECU check yesterday and got a code 33. After that I switched back to the normal mode. A couple of minutes later I did another diagnostic but this time I got a code 55 (which mean everything is all good) so the CHECK ENGINE light went away. So today I decided to get it smogged. During the smog check my damn CHECK ENGINE light came on again. So the guy didn't pass it. WTF is wrong with my car?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

jaylivesinsf said:


> I did an ECU check yesterday and got a code 33. After that I switched back to the normal mode. A couple of minutes later I did another diagnostic but this time I got a code 55 (which mean everything is all good) so the CHECK ENGINE light went away. So today I decided to get it smogged. During the smog check my damn CHECK ENGINE light came on again. So the guy didn't pass it. WTF is wrong with my car?



if he didnt pass your car b/c of the check engine light, but it passed everythign eles, just disconnect the damn light, lol

id just keep checking the codes, get the FSM from www.zeroyon.com and have auto zone check your ecu codes for you, they will also give you a book on them


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> if he didnt pass your car b/c of the check engine light, but it passed everythign eles, just disconnect the damn light, lol
> 
> id just keep checking the codes, get the FSM from www.zeroyon.com and have auto zone check your ecu codes for you, they will also give you a book on them



x0dyssey is the man....but like he said just disconnect the light and smog it! :thumbup:


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I kind of want to fix the problem. When I start my car in the morning, it starts off at 1000RPM then quickly goes down to 500RPM then goes to 700RPM in about 2 seconds. That's my O2 sensor right?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

disconnecting the light wont do anything. it will still throw a code and you'll still be screwed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

jaylivesinsf said:


> Well I kind of want to fix the problem. When I start my car in the morning, it starts off at 1000RPM then quickly goes down to 500RPM then goes to 700RPM in about 2 seconds. That's my O2 sensor right?


my bitch does smething similar.......when its cold it starts at almost 1500!!!! i than comes down to 1200 than i drive half block stop and its down to 500-700 but i never feel its gonna stall, maybe im just running rich on gas


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

In CA the light has to go on on startup in order to pass.


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

Loki said:


> my bitch does smething similar.......when its cold it starts at almost 1500!!!! i than comes down to 1200 than i drive half block stop and its down to 500-700 but i never feel its gonna stall, maybe im just running rich on gas


I don't know about Nissans, but from my experiences with Hondas, their ECUs are programmed to idle higher upon startup in cold weather and once their warmed up, the idle comes down to around 500. When i had a Mugen chip put in my ECU, i would have to wait until the car warmed up because it would try to stall out if i hit the gas....ran really rich.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Loki said:


> my bitch does smething similar.......when its cold it starts at almost 1500!!!! i than comes down to 1200 than i drive half block stop and its down to 500-700 but i never feel its gonna stall, maybe im just running rich on gas


it is supposed to do that you ass. the ECU is programmed to idle high to warm the engine up faster.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> it is supposed to do that you ass. the ECU is programmed to idle high to warm the engine up faster.


thanks for your bitchy ass reply


----------



## jaylivesinsf (Jun 16, 2004)

Well actually it idles high in the morning but in the middle of the day when I do quick errands, when I start it it goes to 1000RPM then suddenly drops below 500RPM (feels like it's gonna stall) then two seconds later it goes right between 600 and 700RPM. My dads beamer does the exact same but his actually stalls out but you have to gas it in order to keep it running. He told me there was something wrong with his O2 sensor so I'm thinking that's what's also wrong with my car.


----------

